# Room is Killing Me...Help!



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

So I have determined that I have a nasty room mode in the 20-35hz range and a pretty big null in and around 80hz with my 10x18 room and PB2000 positioned in between my Left Main and Center. I don't have many placement options but I wanted to pose this question: since the problematic mode is so low, am I better off with 2 SB2000s that offer up less in that octave thus allowing the room to emphasize that range and hope that the 2 subs will even out the null at 80hz? I'm still well within my 45 days and I'm thinking that may be the right move? Thoughts....Sonnie, anyone?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

movies stick with the PB... and go with duals. The thought pattern with the duals is one may be in one spot and have a null on one spot but the other would have a null in a different so they both average out and your total response is flatter.

The room mode is hard to eliminate since it's the natural resonance of your room size at that lengths. EQ down the room mode is my understanding the best approach and to eliminate nulls is placement.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Placement 1st, EQ 2nd. Believe it or not, even taking peaks down with EQ eats up headroom. (Learned that here :T) I'm wondering if being stuffed into the corners, your mains, and sub, and room are all working to make the null since its at the crossover point. Have yo moved the phase at all? This might be useful. I have 3 subs, and phase is critical. Also, could you move the mains into the room and try the sub in the corner? Even point it at the center channel if you need to save room behind the right front. It looks tight up front, but for measuring (and sanity maybe), I think you should exhaust placement options before buying a new sub. Check the phase.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

willis7469 said:


> Placement 1st, EQ 2nd. Believe it or not, even taking peaks down with EQ eats up headroom. (Learned that here :T)


 I’ve been saying that for years, nice to finally find someone who actually “gets it!”

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You're too kind Wayne. Although I understand, I did learn that from you.  : T


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’ve been saying that for years, nice to finally find someone who actually “gets it!”
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I learned that from you too and it is the only way to go fowqard without going craisy !


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Placement 1st, EQ 2nd. Believe it or not, even taking peaks down with EQ eats up headroom. (Learned that here :T)





Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’ve been saying that for years, nice to finally find someone who actually “gets it!”
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I'm lost. Please elaborate. Can you point me to a specific thread that's better than others?
Thank you!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I believe I read that in the BFD guide. (Behringer feedback destroyer) Wayne could prob post the link. (Don't know how on my phone).


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, that’s not in the BFD Guide.  See this post,with a bit more information here.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

See! I knew Wayne would set it straight. Lol :T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

*Sorry for straying, Chris.*
Willis, what if you've only got a 2-position phase switch; do you instead adjust phase by changing AVR distance settings?
Wayne, thanks for coming through once again! Now I've got some :reading: cut out for me. :run2:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Sorry for straying, Chris. Willis, what if you've only got a 2-position phase switch; do you instead adjust phase by changing AVR distance settings?


 yeah Lou, I would try that if 0/180 doesn't do what you want. Especially if you have 1 sub, or 2 that are equidistant from the LP. I'm fortunate that 2 of my 3 subs are variable. Especially since 2 are behind me at 9' and the other is at 15' in the right front corner. Talk about a headache! Lol


----------

